# Very proud!



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Our 2 V's could not be more different - Skyy has always been very gentle and nice with kids. 

Max, not so much... Basically he is a "bull in a china shop".

He views every kid as a potential playmate and after he almost knocked down my friends 2 year old last week, I started training him to be calm around babies and young children.

We went to the park and he had to sit and observe kids from a distance, over a period of a few days we were getting within a few feet of playing children and Max was getting a lot of praise for being a good boy (keeping his red behind on a ground).

This evening came a big test - the encounter with a 2 year old. Max sat down and gave a little boy so many kisses, but did not try to play!!!! I could see Max's tail going 100 times a minute, he REALLY wanted to run and play, but his bum was either on a ground or very close to it 
I was so proud!!!!

We'll continue the training and hopefully in the near future if somebody will ask "Can my child pet you dog?" I can answer "Yes!"


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Yay! You have every right to be proud!!  I still need to train Pacsi to be more gentle. She just does everything with all her heart...especially saying HI to people! : She'll try so hard to sit and wait while her body shivers ready to jump up in the air to slobber everyone with kisses. I'm still working on it. Good luck and looks like you're on the right track!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice work!! I still have to put Penny on a leash for the first few minutes when she's around kids because she will jump on them with excitement and knock them down. It's quite an accomplishment for Max to be able to keep his behind on the ground around kids, great job!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

[size=24pt][Training the pup - or training my grand children ? PIKE is never left off lead till my grand children know what his hand signals are - he does love to play - no and a hand signal - PIKE knows what that means - they learn so much quicker than PIKE - sorry to say this - but small children just look like pups to play with - PIKE is always under my control around children that do not know how to controll him - works most of the time - but not always !!!!!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

R said:


> [size=24pt][ small children just look like pups to play with - PIKE is always under my control around children that do not know how to controll him - works most of the time - but not always !!!!!


REM - this is so true, little kids are like little pups, Max and Skyy are always under our supervision around children.


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

I felt this related to this thread, but how can you train a V to remain sitting while people pet him/her?! Really want to get a grasp on my V's etiquette when people come into the house and when petting him!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

*Mcunnin4*- 

I believe the dogs have better chance to succeed, if you praise the positive behavior, rather then punishing the unwanted behavior.

Here are a couple of Youtube videos, that might help you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YlZ-49Cawk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1lpoU9J2XE

Good luck!


----------

